# SIM ANT - How to run it on my 64bit OS



## Silverman (Dec 26, 2007)

So, I got Sim Ant on CD-ROM from Amazon through CD ACCESS.

http://www.cdaccess.com/html/shared/simant.htm

I asked the seller a bunch of questions before hand, and they told me no one has ever complained and the game works. I get the box in the mail a few days ago, I need a 12 Mhz CPU to play it (LOL :grin and it can run on Windows 3.1, IBM 286, and Mac System 6.0.2 or higher... it also says Windows 95 or LATER.

This is 16 bit software, I think.. so I was sort of worried it wouldn't run on my XP 32 bit windows I had a month ago, let alone my new XP 64 bit install.... so, I try and run it and nothing, I copy the files to my HD and nothing... nothing seems to work! Every piece of old software, including A10 Cuba and DOOM 2 work on my PC.... I also have Oregon Trail with my Apple II emulator...

Do I have to get a Windows 95 emulator? Or Microsoft Virtual PC 2007? I am not sure how to run this game on my PC.


STATS:
Windows XP 64bit
AMD x2 4200+
4 GB RAM 3200, 400
XFX 8800 GT
2 SATA drives


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need to use DOSBox to play really old games like Sim Ant.

Download Windows version 0.72 from *http://www.dosbox.com/download.php?main=1*

Page showing that Sim Ant will definitely run on DOSBox: *http://www.dosbox.com/comp_list.php?showID=237&letter=S*


----------



## Silverman (Dec 26, 2007)

Yea man, I saw that a few hours ago when searching the web. I have it downloaded, going to try it when I get home! My left my PC running since it had some problems with the SATA drives and BIOS, if I come home and BSOD isn't there to great me, I will try it.

Thanks! I just hope it works!!!

Any other ideas? No emulator programs like there are for console games?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From the site's Information page:


> DOSBox is a *DOS-emulator* that uses the SDL-library which makes DOSBox very easy to port to different platforms. DOSBox has already been ported to many different platforms, such as Windows, BeOS, Linux, MacOS X...
> 
> DOSBox *also emulates CPU:286/386* realmode/protected mode, Directory FileSystem/XMS/EMS, Tandy/Hercules/CGA/EGA/VGA/VESA graphics, a SoundBlaster/Gravis Ultra Sound card for excellent sound compatibility with older games...
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverman (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard back from the company I bought it from, they say no one has ever tried running it on 64 bit windows XP and that it runs fine on XP 32 bit home edition... SOOOO, I think changing the compatibility mode MAY work, if not I have DOSBOOT now.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Changing compatibility wont work in this case. The 64-bit OS's do not support 16-bit coding so games like the old C&C, DOOM will not work. Getting DOS or even the Win95 Emulator should make these games work.


----------



## Silverman (Dec 26, 2007)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Changing compatibility wont work in this case. The 64-bit OS's do not support 16-bit coding so games like the old C&C, DOOM will not work. Getting DOS or even the Win95 Emulator should make these games work.


You are right sir, I get _this_ message when I try it on any compatibility setting....

_"The image file C:\filename.exe is valid but is for a machine type other than the current machine."_

I tried using DOSBOX and it won't work! I followed the instructions exactly, it gives me errors like "Need Windows to Run" and "win error", so I am screwed!

Where can I find a windows 95 emulator?! I don't want to have to install a version of 95 or 98 on my HD....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Bochs IA-32 Emulator*



> Bochs is a highly portable open source IA-32 (x86) PC emulator written in C++, that runs on most popular platforms. It includes emulation of the Intel x86 CPU, common I/O devices, and a custom BIOS. Currently, Bochs can be compiled to emulate a 386, 486, Pentium/PentiumII/PentiumIII/Pentium4 or x86-64 CPU including optional MMX, SSEx and 3DNow! instructions.
> 
> Bochs is capable of running most Operating Systems inside the emulation including Linux, DOS, Windows® 95/98 and Windows® NT/2000/XP or Windows Vista. Bochs was written by Kevin Lawton and is currently maintained by this project.
> 
> Bochs can be compiled and used in a variety of modes, some which are still in development. The 'typical' use of bochs is to provide complete x86 PC emulation, including the x86 processor, hardware devices, and memory. This allows you to run OS's and software within the emulator on your workstation, much like you have a machine inside of a machine. For instance, let's say your workstation is a Unix/X11 workstation, but you want to run Win'95 applications. Bochs will allow you to run Win 95 and associated software on your Unix/X11 workstation, displaying a window on your workstation, simulating a monitor on a PC.


----------



## Silverman (Dec 26, 2007)

So I am starting this dead thread again, because why post a new one? SO, I went back to 32 bit XP after a while, but had to sell my PC. I just built a new one with Vista 64bit Home Premium and clearly it won't run Sim Ant... what steps do you think I should do to get this old game to run on Vista 64?'

:grin:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The exact same as above...



> Bochs IA-32 Emulator
> 
> Quote:
> Bochs is a highly portable open source IA-32 (x86) PC emulator written in C++, that runs on most popular platforms. It includes emulation of the Intel x86 CPU, common I/O devices, and a custom BIOS. Currently, Bochs can be compiled to emulate a 386, 486, Pentium/PentiumII/PentiumIII/Pentium4 or x86-64 CPU including optional MMX, SSEx and 3DNow! instructions.
> ...


----------



## Silverman (Dec 26, 2007)

Aus_Karlos said:


> The exact same as above...


I tried both last night with no results. DOS BOOT gives me an error when opening SETUP.EXE or MAXIS.EXE. Unless I am using it wrong. I heard messing with the registries would work.. .reg files or something.


----------

